# PCManFM some filetypes associations not saved problem



## ORTO-DOX (Jan 5, 2013)

Good day!
I have a system *FreeBSD-Current amd64* (02.01.2013) with fluxbox 
I'm install x11-fm/pcmanfm and when I try to associate avi file with *mplayer* (click on file ->user command -> type in text field mplayer %f). After that action video file start plays but when I try open it again, it ask me again for command to open with that file.
I'm try also with right click on file and open with..., but it not help too.

After searches on Internet for solution, I see propositions about misc/shared-mime-info package needs to be installed, but it installed on my system, so I have not any ideas.
There is 
*file /media/da0s4/video.avi*

```
/media/da0s4/video.avi: ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, version 1
```
Please help!


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 5, 2013)

E.g. add in /usr/local/share/applications/defaults.list

```
[Default Applications]
video/x-avi=gmplayer.desktop;
```

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Default_Applications.


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes! It helps me! 
For anyone who have similar problem:
On arch-wiki system wide path are /usr/share/applications but on FreeBSD path must be /usr/local/share/applications


----------

